# Guys please keep it to yourselves..



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In another thread a member was looking for help. No money was openly talked about so I think we should keep quite as to the money amount . If you need more info about it use the PM's Now if it's openly talked about from the original poster them it's fair game!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am assuming you are referring to wages of employees or subs he was looking for? Or am I misunderstanding what your saying...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

exmark1;486086 said:


> I am assuming you are referring to wages of employees or subs he was looking for? Or am I misunderstanding what your saying...


Yes. Another member was looking for a sub ,and this other member had to post how much it paid and laughed about it.


----------



## frank35 (Aug 27, 2006)

*funny*

it was funny...lmao


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

frank35;488027 said:


> it was funny...lmao


i think it was too


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

Funny to laugh.......... how?....very unprofessional and very very humiliating.Keep it to yourself.You posted information of a private message on the board yet you are looking for work


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Estrogen levels seem a little high on this one. You girls need some cleanex did you feelings get hurt??? Ohhhhhhhhh pumpkins.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

..............


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Nascar you edited before I could read it. Anything good?


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

scitown;489096 said:


> Nascar you edited before I could read it. Anything good?


No it was not good,but I think before I post,unlike what seems to be happening with this thread.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

My bad for my last one. It just seems like this site is having some issues. So is low balling ok? Or is lowballing just not ok to talk about? One thread somone is getting bashed for not charging enough and on another we need to tip toe around because someone isn't paying subs enough? Im confused. We may not act like it but I think we are all big kids here. Half the stuff people say to eachother on here is condasending and aragant. In "real life" a couple people around here would be picking some teeth up off the ground. The other half of the people are very helpful and have great insight. Just remember we are all big kids!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

scitown;489825 said:


> My bad for my last one. It just seems like this site is having some issues. So is low balling ok? Or is lowballing just not ok to talk about? One thread somone is getting bashed for not charging enough and on another we need to tip toe around because someone isn't paying subs enough? Im confused. We may not act like it but I think we are all big kids here. Half the stuff people say to eachother on here is condasending and aragant. In "real life" a couple people around here would be picking some teeth up off the ground. The other half of the people are very helpful and have great insight. Just remember we are all big kids!


You nailed it scitown...there are a few here whose comments rarely have any merit...just a bunch of jokers or amateur comedians looking for a laugh from their buddies that are also class clowns...If I let their comments get to me I get hot under the collar too...best to move to another thread and not take it personally...


----------

